# House Buyers Beware - again and again...!



## GUAPACHICA (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi - I've copied this link from the '_Olive Press_' online newspaper:

Expats lose battle to save homes from demolition | Spain’s news in English | the Olive Press

It's another example of the desperately sad straits in which many expats. and immigrants have found themselves, as a result of buying property in Spain! 

In this case, from Cadiz province, the seller of the leases concerned was NOT Spanish. However, Spanish legislation has certainly failed these purchasers, as has the _Junta de Andalucia _- in every possible way! So, still more foreigners have learnt, to their immense cost, that when _'the Spanish dream_' becomes a living nightmare, there is, often, no recourse to justice and no recompense for their losses.

Let buyers take heed and beware!

BTW, the _'Readers' Comments'_, listed below the article, include some useful information - as well as the usual dross..! More than one reader has queried why it was that the _'authorities_' had waited so long to react - long after purchasers had taken possession of their completed properties and had moved in! 

Why, indeed..?

Saludos,
GC


----------



## StevejR1 (May 21, 2013)

It's a terrible, heartbreaking situation, and one that none of us would like to find ourselves involved in.

It's even scarier for me because that is in the area we are looking to buy in, and why we tend to stick to looking at cortijos and older properties.

The bit in the article I find particularly mystifying is that they are being pulled down to build another complex of houses!!...how can that be right???


----------



## maxd (Mar 22, 2009)

Sounds like the landowner was being defrauded here. I guess he thinks he can do something more profitable with it. Not sure why he wants to mess up so many lives though.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

maxd said:


> Sounds like the landowner was being defrauded here. I guess he thinks he can do something more profitable with it. Not sure why he wants to mess up so many lives though.


Hola

I was told by one of the occupants that the land is owned by the MOD, who leased it to someone who then leased it on. The only problem in the original plan was it didn´t foresee the crisis. Had they sold the 40 lodges and 80 mobile homes, put in a supermarket shop and clubhouse, then it may well have worked. 

But my heart goes out to all my friends there who have had their lives destroyed by buying their dream homes there. 

Davexf


----------



## amogles (Feb 4, 2014)

This must be terrible for those concerned. Imagine seeing your life's saving and retirement dream being washed away like that.


----------

